# The definition of internet trolling



## oliver_twisted (Jun 7, 2013)

Να τολμήσω να πω κάτι; Μπορεί σε ένα φόρουμ κάποιος να εκφράζει -έστω επίμονα- την εκ διαμέτρου αντίθετη άποψή του, σωστά; Με την SBE έχω διαφωνήσει πολύ έντονα σε ορισμένα πολιτικά ζητήματα, αλλά δεν νομίζω ότι είναι τρολ. Συμμετέχει σε όλα τα νήματα και έχει την άποψή της -για όλα, θα προσέθετα εγώ   - και την υποστηρίζει. Εμένα μ' αρέσει που υπάρχει στο φόρουμ αυτό, κι ας διαφωνώ μαζί της πολλές φορές. Έχει χαρακτήρα. Μ΄αρέσει που υπάρχουν και πολλές άλλες έντονες προσωπικότητες εδώ μέσα, καθένας με τα χαρακτηριστικά του, τα χούγια του, τα κολλήματά του, τις αρετές του. Με λίγα λόγια, το θέμα θα μπορούσε να κλείσει απλά με ένα "οκ, έχεις την άποψή σου, τη θεωρώ τελείως άκυρη αλλά οκ, ας την κρίνει η φορουμική κοινότητα". Δεν νομίζω ότι οι χαρακτηρισμοί μελών -και δη όχι αλεξιπτωτιστών αλλά ενεργών- ως τρολ βοηθάνε την κατάσταση. Αυτά, εντελώς φιλικά. Φτου και βγαίνω τώρα!

Μωδ: από συζήτηση που ξεκίνησε εδώ.


----------



## bernardina (Jun 7, 2013)

> "οκ, έχεις την άποψή σου, τη θεωρώ τελείως άκυρη αλλά οκ, ας την κρίνει η φορουμική κοινότητα".


Ας μετρήσουμε πόσες φορές ειπώθηκε αυτή η φράση ως τώρα, και ας βγάλουμε το μέτρο της τρολοσύνης, shall we? ;)


----------



## oliver_twisted (Jun 7, 2013)

Σχετικοάσχετο: όταν έχω νεύρα με τον άντρα μου παθαίνω κοκομπλόκο. Γιατί ο ρημάδης ο ανήρ, αντί να κάτσει σαν άνθρωπος να τσακωθεί μαζί μου κατεβάζει ρολά και καταλήγω να τσακώνομαι μόνη μου. Ποια η νοστιμάδα, βρε αδερφέ; Ποιά η χάρη;; Οπότε το παίρνω απόφαση κι εγώ και σταματάω. Μετά από λίγο μου έχει περάσει. Just saying, δεν είναι ανάγκη να τσιμπάμε σε όοοολα, μπορούμε να αφήσουμε τον άλλον να βγάζει ατμούς απ' τ' αυτιά μόνος του (εννοείται όταν η συμπεριφορά του άλλου παραμένει σε κόσμια πλαίσια, αλλιώς δανειζόμαστε το μαστίγιο της kappa :) -πόσο θεά η αβατάρα της- και ορμάμε). Κάποια στιγμή θα σταματήσει. :)


----------



## Dimi (Jun 7, 2013)

Η αντίθετη άποψη δεν εκφράζεται με χαρακτηρισμούς, υπονοούμενα και έλλειψη ευγένειας.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 7, 2013)

Όλι, στο νήμα που παρέπεμψε η Παλάβρα, η SBE έχει κάνει 17 από τις 56 αναρτήσεις όπου επιμένει να λέει και να ξαναλέει τα ίδια ενώ έχει πάρει σαφείς απαντήσεις, όχι μόνο από μέλη της ΙΟ αλλά και από άλλα μέλη με σχετικές γνώσεις. Υπάρχουν και χειρότεροι χαρακτηρισμοί για τη συγκεκριμένη συμπεριφορά, αλλά ναι, η συγκεκριμένη χαρακτηρίζεται στη διαδικτυακή κοινότητα ως τρολική.

Επειδή, ξέρεις, αυτός είναι ο σκοπός του τρολ. Να μην αφήσει να συζητηθεί ένα θέμα, και αυτό γίνεται τώρα. Αντί να συζητηθεί η ερώτηση που έθεσε ο Νίκελ εξαρχής, δηλαδή αν η Λεξιλογία, με _δεδομένο ότι το καθεστώς ιδιοκτησίας είναι τάδε_, έπρεπε ή όχι να συμμετάσχει, φτάνουμε να συζητάμε απίθανα πράγματα και να δημιουργείται (ανεξήγητα θα μπορούσε να πιστέψει κανείς γνωρίζοντας πρόσωπα και πράγματα) μια απίστευτη εικόνα. Φτάσαμε να συζητάμε τώρα αν φερόμαστε σωστά στα μέλη και να διαβάζουμε ότι δεν είναι κακό (!!) να διατυπώνονται άλλες απόψεις στο φόρουμ (έλεος!), πράγματα που είναι αυτονόητα για όποιον έχει μια γνώση από τη λειτουργία του συγκεκριμένου φόρουμ και προσωπική γνωριμία με τα μέλη της ΙΟ.

Ειλικρινά λυπάμαι που η SBE επέλεξε για τον εαυτό της αυτόν τον ρόλο. Προφανώς, μπορεί να συνεχίσει να γράφει ό,τι θέλει, όπου θέλει. Εμείς δεν μπορούμε να παρατάμε τις δουλειές μας για να επαναλαμβάνουμε τα ίδια και τα ίδια. Και δεν μπορούμε, γιατί πρέπει να δουλεύουμε όπως όλοι οι μεταφραστές γύρω μας, για να ζήσουμε.

Η συμμετοχή της Λεξιλογίας περιγράφεται με ακρίβεια κττγμ στην ανακοίνωση.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 7, 2013)

Μεταφοραί-μετακομίσεις. Συζητάμε με την άνεσή μας :)


----------



## Palavra (Jun 7, 2013)

Ορισμός: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Troll_(Internet)


In Internet slang, a troll (/ˈtroʊl/, /ˈtrɒl/) is someone who posts *inflammatory, extraneous, or off-topic messages in an online community, such as a forum, chat room, or blog, with the primary intent of provoking readers into an emotional response or of otherwise disrupting normal on-topic discussion*. The noun troll may also refer to the provocative message itself, as in: "That was an excellent troll you posted."
While the word troll and its associated verb trolling are associated with Internet discourse, media attention in recent years has made such labels subjective, with trolling describing intentionally provocative actions and harassment outside of an online context. For example, mass media has used troll to describe "a person who defaces Internet tribute sites with the aim of causing grief to families."​


----------



## elimeli (Jun 7, 2013)

Αγαπητοί μου φίλοι, σας ξαναβρίσκω μετά από πολύ καιρό απουσίας και μετακινήσεων και πραγματικά είμαι πολύ στενοχωρημένη με το επίπεδο διεξαγωγής της συζήτησης. Δεν καταλαβαίνω πραγματικά γιατί πρέπει να εξοβελιστεί στο πυρ το εξώτερον κάποιος που έχει διαφορετική άποψη, που επιχειρηματολογεί κτλ. Μήπως δεν έχουμε μάθει να συνδιαλεγόμαστε με τη διαφορετική άποψη; Βλέπω σε άλλο νήμα επίθεση κατά του κ. Σαραντάκου, βλέπω σε παράλλο τον εξής αμίμητο σχολιασμό: Και ναι, εσύ πετάς την μπάλα στην εξέδρα όταν λες ότι θεωρώ πως το κείμενο γράφτηκε από βλάκες ή πώς το είπες. Ευφυέστατος τρόπος να προκαταλάβεις όποιον διαβάζει. Σχεδόν γκαιμπελικός. , που κατά τη γνώμη μου θα έπρεπε να έχει σβηστεί ως απαράδεκτος. Βλέπω να λοιδορείται κάποιος που γράφει για πρώτη φορά, βλέπω να χαρακτηρίζεται τρολ κάποιο, απ' ό,τι φαίνεται, πολυγραφότατο μέλος του φόρουμ. Βλέπω να εγκαλούνται άλλα μέλη του φόρουμ γιατί δεν συνεισφέρουν στα γλωσσικά. Μα είναι δυνατόν να συμβαίνουν όλα αυτά ή επέστεψα σε κάποιο αντεστραμμένο σύμπαν; Ψυχραιμία, παρακαλώ. Θα επανέλθω σε συγκεκριμένα νήματα αργότερα, γιατί τώρα πνίγομαι στη δουλειά.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 7, 2013)

Εγώ πάλι βλέπω ότι μας θυμούνται ξαφνικά συνάδελφοι που για να βοηθήσουν τους άλλους δεν περνούν ούτε απ' έξω, αλλά για να μας προσβάλουν σπεύδουν τρέχοντας, να μιλάνε χωρίς να ξέρουν, και να μας κουνούν και το δάχτυλο. Εντάξει, duly noted. Πάω κι εγώ να δουλέψω γιατί πνίγομαι. Καλή δουλειά σε όλους.


----------



## bernardina (Jun 7, 2013)

Αγαπητή elimeli.

Καταρχάς χαίρομαι που σε ξαναβλέπω ύστερα από πολύ καιρό στο φόρουμ. Είναι όντως ευχάριστο να "ξαναβλέπεις" αγαπητά πρόσωπα ύστερα από πολύ καιρό.
Επίσης κατανοώ ότι η απουσία σου έχει συμβάλει στο να μην έχεις σφαιρική εικόνα της πραγματικότητας. Σε παρακαλώ, λοιπόν, μην πέφτεις στο σφάλμα να θεωρείς ότι την έχεις ενώ κρίνεις από επιμέρους αποσπασματικά στοιχεία.
Ότι συνέβησαν πολλά και πολύ λυπηρά τον τελευταίο καιρό είναι αλήθεια. Δυστυχώς όχι όπως (φαίνεται να) τα αντιλαμβάνεσαι. Γι' αυτό μη σπεύδεις να καταλογίσεις ολισθήματα προτού ενημερωθείς πλήρως. Θα σου το συνιστούσα με όλο το θάρρος. Και συμπάθα με αν φαίνεται ότι κάνω υποδείξεις· δεν κάνω. Τον προβληματισμό σου προσπαθώ να βοηθήσω.

Να 'σαι καλά, και να σε βλέπουμε συχνότερα. :)


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 7, 2013)

elimeli said:


> Μήπως δεν έχουμε μάθει να συνδιαλεγόμαστε με τη διαφορετική άποψη;


Αυτό μόνο ως χιούμορ μπορώ να το εκλάβω, σε ένα νήμα που έχει θέμα το τρόλινγκ. Άρα δεν υπάρχει τρόλινγκ και τρολ, απλώς οι άνθρωποι δεν έχουν μάθει να συνδιαλέγονται με τη διαφορετική άποψη;


----------



## nickel (Jun 7, 2013)

elimeli said:


> Μήπως δεν έχουμε μάθει να συνδιαλεγόμαστε με τη διαφορετική άποψη;



Καλώς την. Κρίμα που σε στεναχωρήσαμε με το που επέστρεψες. Ήταν κακή η συγκυρία, κακή και η επιλογή σου, να πας στους καβγάδες αμέσως, αντί να πας να διαβάσει 1.000 ενδιαφέροντα μεταφραστικά και γλωσσικά νήματα που έχουν προστεθεί στους μήνες της απουσίας σου. Συμφωνώ με αυτό που λες. Άλλωστε, μέσα από το διαδίκτυο τα τελευταία χρόνια έχουμε διαπιστώσει ότι είναι σχεδόν αδύνατος ο διάλογος με τη διαφορετική άποψη. Παρότι τίποτα δεν μένει όσο αυτά που γράφουμε στο διαδίκτυο (δεν είναι σαν μια κουβέντα που πετάς και έπειτα ρίχνεις ένα χαμόγελο, ζητάς μια συγγνώμη και ξεχνιέται), παρότι τα scripta έχουν αυτή την κακή συνήθεια να manent, και παρότι έχουμε όλη την άνεση χρόνου να σκεφτούμε, να κάνουμε μια βόλτα ή ένα ντους και να ηρεμήσουμε, να δούμε το πράγμα απ' όλες του τις μεριές, δυστυχώς το γράψιμο στο διαδίκτυο, μόνιμο όσο το να γράφεις στις δέλτους της ιστορίας, γίνεται συχνά με την προχειρότητα και την παρορμητικότητα με την οποία φτύνουμε ή κατουράμε.

Έτσι, ενώ το μέσο προσφέρεται, σε σπρώχνει στην πιο ήρεμη και ώριμη σκέψη, στο να καταλάβεις ότι μέσα από συνεργασίες και συνεννοήσεις θα προχωρήσει ο κόσμος και όχι μέσα από τη σύγκρουση και τη διάλυση, τι βλέπουμε; Κάνε μια βόλτα (εγώ τις αποφεύγω), δες τι γίνεται στο Facebook ή στα σχόλια κάτω από άρθρα: από την αποκάλυψη ότι είμαστε ο πιο ανορθόγραφος λαός του κόσμου ως τις άναρθρες κραυγές ψεκασμένων ανθρωποειδών. Ανεκτικότητα, διάλογος, κόπος (να σκεφτείς); Οι έννοιες είναι άγνωστες!

Κάποιοι Λεξιλόγοι, και από τους μόνιμους και από τους περαστικούς, μπορεί να μην ήταν στις καλύτερες στιγμές τους όλες τις στιγμές αυτές τις μέρες — κάποιοι από τους μόνιμους (ένα από τα σχόλιά σου στοχεύει εμένα) επειδή η επιθυμία τους να κάνουν κάτι πέρα από τα όρια της Λεξιλογίας τούς ανάγκασε να αναλώσουν χρόνο να εξηγούν γιατί η Λεξιλογία συνδιοργάνωσε μια συνάντηση για τους μεταφραστές — πολύ περισσότερο χρόνο απ’ όσο έδωσαν για την ίδια τη συνάντηση. 

Νιώθω έναν πειρασμό να δώσω δίκιο σ’ αυτούς τους εκνευρισμούς. Δες, λείπεις τόσον καιρό, έρχεσαι πάνω στην αναμπουμπούλα, πηγαίνεις σαν κατευθυνόμενο βλήμα στους καβγάδες, εντοπίζεις αμέσως μέσα από τόσα και τόσα μηνύματα τρία σημεία που δεν ήμασταν στην καλύτερή μας στιγμή και βρίσκεις σωστό, μετά την απουσία σου, να έρθεις να μας μαλώσεις; Σκέψου τώρα πού μπορεί να πάει ο νους του κακοπροαίρετου!

Λοιπόν, εδώ, στη Λεξιλογία υπάρχει μια όαση. Πουθενά αλλού δεν θα βρεις να συνδιαλέγονται τόσο κόσμια οι απόψεις. Να έρχεσαι πιο συχνά αν δεν το έχεις διαπιστώσει ακόμα. Και να μας μαλώνεις αν θες. Αλλά όχι με την καλημέρα, βρε elimeli! Σκέψου λίγο τον άλλο.


----------



## sarant (Jun 7, 2013)

Επειδή στη Λεξιλογία καλό είναι οι λέξεις να έχουν τη σημασία τους, ένα μέλος με συχνή παρουσία (όπως η SBE) ασφαλώς δεν μπορεί να χαρακτηριστεί τρολ. Μπορεί (και αυτό υπό συζήτηση) να θεωρηθεί ότι τρολάρει, αλλά όποιος τρολάρει μία φορά δεν είναι τρολ, όπως και όποιος κάνει μιαν ανορθογραφία δεν είναι ανορθόγραφος. Στα δικά μου τα μάτια, ο ορισμός του τρολ σε ιντερνετικό φόρουμ είναι κάποιος που δεν έχει άλλη συμβολή και συμμετοχή παρά μόνο το τρολάρισμα είτε ως διάττων αστέρας είτε ως μόνιμη ενόχληση. Για το λόγο αυτό, αισθάνθηκα βαθιά λύπη όταν είδα το don't feed the trolls σε προηγούμενο μήνυμα. Διότι, βέβαια, όταν ένα μέλος δεν είναι τρολ και το αποκαλείς τρολ, ουσιαστικά το εξωθείς σε αποχώρηση. Θα μου πεις, εδώ και για μένα γράφτηκε ότι τρολάρω (σε ένα μήνυμα που μυστηριωδώς χάθηκε μετά από λίγο), πράγμα που σημαίνει ότι δεν έχουμε όλοι την ίδια άποψη για τη σημασία των λέξεων ούτε για την αξία των ανθρώπινων σχέσεων.

Η παρέμβαση είναι καθαρά λεξιλογική. Για τα περί αντίθετης άποψης κτλ. δεν εκφέρω γνώμη.


----------



## nickel (Jun 7, 2013)

Το νήμα αυτό το βάζω στις κακές στιγμές — και της SBE και τις δικές *μας*. Ουδείς αναμάρτητος. Κάποια μέρα θα σκεφτόμαστε όσα συνέβησαν και συμβαίνουν αυτές τις μέρες και θα στεναχωριόμαστε.


----------



## Count Baltar (Jun 7, 2013)

Πόσο μετριέται το τρολάρισμα; Ποια είναι η αναλογία τρολαρίσματος/άλλης συμβολής; Δεν ξέρω, δεν είμαι σίγουρος, δεν λέω. Πάντως σε καμία περίπτωση δεν μπορώ να θεωρήσω ότι οι "ενέργειες που θα μπορούσαν εύλογα να θεωρηθούν τρολάρισμα" περιορίζονται μόνο σε αυτό το νήμα (ή τα ξαδερφάκια του) ή μόνο σε αυτή τη χρονική συγκυρία. Μάρτυράς μου το πλήθος των Report Post που έχω κάνει εδώ και αρκετούς μήνες και τα οποία προσέκρουσαν στην τακτική του κατευνασμού που θέλει να εφαρμόζει η ιδιοκτησία του φόρουμ (αγνοώντας, κακώς κατά την άποψή μου, τις καταστροφικές συνέπειες που είχε σε κάποια άλλη περίπτωση αυτή η πρακτική).


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 7, 2013)

Για να είναι κάποιος τρολ, πρέπει να έχει διάθεση να τρολάρει. Αυτό είναι βασικό σημείο του ορισμού. Εδώ νομίζω πως λείπει ο σκοπός. Και το λέω αυτό γιατί και για μένα έχει γραφτεί ότι τρολάρω, κατά καιρούς, σε νήματα που δεν είχα διάθεση να τρολάρω. Ωστόσο διαπίστωσα κατόπιν ότι συγκεκριμένες δημοσιεύσεις μου για τις οποίες κατηγορήθηκα, όντως έμοιαζαν σαν τρολαρίσματα. Γενικά *είμαι* τρολ, αλλά περιορίζω τα τρολαρίσματά μου σε άλλο φόρουμ, εδώ μέσα δεν έχω τρολάρει ποτέ. Αυτό που έκανε η SBE σε εκείνο το νήμα δεν θα το έλεγα τρολάρισμα, θα το έλεγα σπαμάρισμα. Ο ορισμός του σπαμαρίσματος είναι ο καταιγισμός μηνυμάτων, το ένα πίσω απ' τ' άλλο. Πολλά φόρουμ, για να το αποφύγουν αυτό, δίνουν έναν cooldown counter ώστε να μην μπορεί ο χρήστης να κάνει δημοσιεύσεις την μια πίσω απ' την άλλη.


----------



## nickel (Jun 7, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> Πολλά φόρουμ, για να το αποφύγουν αυτό, δίνουν έναν cooldown counter ώστε να μην μπορεί ο χρήστης να κάνει δημοσιεύσεις την μια πίσω απ' την άλλη.


Πριν πάρα πολλά χρόνια έλεγα σε μια φίλη για το «μορατόριουμ χρεών» που είχε κηρύξει δεν θυμάμαι ποια κυβέρνηση, οπότε γύρισε και μου είπε «Πώς το είπες αυτό, να το κηρύξω και εγώ;».

Πώς το κάνεις αυτό το cooldown για να το κηρύξουμε κι εδώ; :)


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 7, 2013)

Η vBulletin έχει σίγουρα τέτοια επιλογή στις ρυθμίσεις της. Πρέπει να είναι κάτι σαν _*Minimum Time Between Posts*_.


----------



## nickel (Jun 7, 2013)

Πάω να δω αν έχει επιλογή *Take a Valium Between Posts*.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 7, 2013)

Δες αν έχει και επιλογή *Get Some Sleep*, αν βλέπει ότι ο χρήστης βρίσκεται στο φόρουμ 24/24 (Ζαζ).


----------



## Palavra (Jun 7, 2013)

Ο Ζαζ είναι σάιμποργκ, τα έχει πει η Κρουστάλλω κάπου αλλού :)


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 7, 2013)

Και τα σάιμποργκ χρειάζονται ύπνο (και βλέπουν στα όνειρά τους ηλεκτρικά πρόβατα).


----------



## sarant (Jun 7, 2013)

nickel said:


> Το νήμα αυτό το βάζω στις κακές στιγμές — και της SBE και τις δικές *μας*. Ουδείς αναμάρτητος. Κάποια μέρα θα σκεφτόμαστε όσα συνέβησαν και συμβαίνουν αυτές τις μέρες και θα στεναχωριόμαστε.



Aπλή απορία: όταν λες "το νήμα αυτό" εννοείς εκείνο το νήμα, όχι αυτό εδώ, έτσι;


----------



## Palavra (Jun 7, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> Και τα σάιμποργκ χρειάζονται ύπνο (και βλέπουν στα όνειρά τους ηλεκτρικά πρόβατα).


Αυτά να τα πεις στον Σβαρτσενέγκερ. Τρία Τερμινέιτορ είδα, ούτε που έπαιξε το βλέφαρό του.


----------



## nickel (Jun 7, 2013)

sarant said:


> Aπλή απορία: όταν λες "το νήμα αυτό" εννοείς εκείνο το νήμα, όχι αυτό εδώ, έτσι;


Εννοώ το να χρειάζεται να χαρακτηρίζουμε κάποιον κάπως επειδή αυτός βρέθηκε κάποια στιγμή σε διαφορετική φάση από εμάς. Με θλίβουν αυτά, ιδίως όταν υπάρχουν και προσωπικές σχέσεις στη μέση. Τι λέει η Βικιπαίδεια για τον Επίκουρο;

Στην εξάπλωση της επικούρειας διδασκαλίας συντέλεσε και ο μειλίχιος χαρακτήρας του Επίκουρου, αλλά κυρίως το πρακτικό πνεύμα της ηθικής του διδασκαλίας, σύμφωνα με το οποίο η φιλοσοφία δεν ήταν αυτοσκοπός, αλλά μέσο και βοήθημα στην επίτευξη του σκοπού του ανθρώπινου βίου, που ήταν η ευδαιμονία. Γι΄αυτό το λόγο ο Επίκουρος δεν έδινε σχεδόν καμιά σημασία στις εκτεταμένες θεωρητικές, γραμματικές, ιστορικές και μαθηματικές έρευνες, εφόσον δεν εξυπηρετούσαν το να ζει ο άνθρωπος ευτυχισμένος. Από την άλλη όμως, επειδή θεωρούσε ότι η κακοδαιμονία των ανθρώπων προέρχεται από την αμάθεια, τη δεισιδαιμονία, τις προλήψεις, τους φόβους και τις ελπίδες που γεννούν όλα αυτά στους ανθρώπους και επειδή θεωρούσε πως αιτία όλων αυτών είναι η άγνοια των φυσικών νόμων, πίστευε ότι μόνο μέσο θεραπείας είναι η ορθή γνώση των νόμων που διέπουν τη φύση και τον άνθρωπο.
http://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/Επίκου....B1.CF.83.CE.BA.CE.B1.CE.BB.CE.AF.CE.B1.CF.82


----------



## panadeli (Jun 7, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> Και τα σάιμποργκ χρειάζονται ύπνο (και βλέπουν στα όνειρά τους ηλεκτρικά πρόβατα).





Palavra said:


> Αυτά να τα πεις στον Σβαρτσενέγκερ. Τρία Τερμινέιτορ είδα, ούτε που έπαιξε το βλέφαρό του.



Ο τέρμινεϊτορ ίσως όχι, τα ανδροειδή μάλλον ναι.


----------



## Irini (Jun 7, 2013)

Disclaimer: Ο καφές ακόμα να ξυπνήσει όλα τα εγκεφαλικά κύτταρα. Ελπίζω να βγαίνει νόημα. 
Α, και πολύ βασικό! Γενικεύω και βάζω όλη την ποδοσφαιρική ομάδα μαζί αν και κάποια μέλη διαφέρουν κατ' εμέ. Όπως με όλες οι γενικεύσεις, αδικώ κάποιους.

Τώρα δεν ξέρω τι μου ήρθε κι αποφάσισα να ξελουρκάρω, Η κατηγορία ότι έλειπα και γύρισα σε άσχημη στιγμή δεν μπορεί να μου προσαφθεί (ή, αν δεν το βλέπετε ως κατηγορία, ας πούμε "η άποψή μου δεν μπορεί να απορριφθεί με συνοπτικές διαδικασίες γι' αυτό το λόγο). Μπορεί να απορριφθεί ίσως επειδή δεν παίρνω μέρος στις συζητήσεις φυσικά.

Δύο είναι οι λόγοι: 
α) Μερικοί εδώ μέσα είναι πολύ γρήγοροι και απαντούν στις μεταφραστικές απορίες τόσο γρήγορα που απλούστατα δεν έχω τίποτα να προσθέσω. Εφόσον το φόρουμ είναι πρωτίστως γλωσσικό, δεν αισθάνομαι άνετα να συμμετέχω μόνο στο μη μεταφραστικό μέρος του. Αυτός είναι προσωπικός λόγος και ό,τι και να γίνει δεν αλλάζει.

β) Ακόμα και να μην υπήρχε ο 1ος λόγος δεν το βλέπω να ήμουν και πολύ ενεργή στο μη μεταφραστικό. Κι εξηγούμαι: Έτσι και κάποιος έχει αντίθετη άποψη από την πλειοψηφία των πολύ ενεργών μελών, κούνια που τον κούναγε. Για ένα μήνυμα που γράφει Χ, μπουλούκι από πάνω-κάτω ίδια μηνύματα που γράφουν Υ. Όποτε δεν συμφωνούμε, δεν διαφωνούμε, σηκώνουμε τα μανίκια και αποδεικνύουμε πως η γλώσσα εύκολα τσακίζει κόκαλα.

Ως προς το συγκεκριμένο. Να έχω συμφωνήσει με τις απόψεις της SBE δύο; τρεις φορές; Μετρημένες στα δάχτυλα. Αλλά αυτό που έκανε ούτε ως τρολιά δεν θα το χαρακτήριζα. Από εδώ που είμαι, το βλέπω απλά σαν κόλλημα και στο μυαλό μου η SBE είναι γνωστή κολληματίας.  (Δεν μπορείτε να πείτε, για υπεράσπιση την έλουσα την γυναίκα!). 

Και για το θέμα που άνοιξε αυτήν εδώ τη συζήτηση έχω άποψη αλλά εκείνο το θεματάκι έχει ξεφύγει εντελώς.

Πάω να λουρκάρω ξανά.


----------



## sarant (Jun 7, 2013)

Οφτόπικ στο νήμα αυτό. Εγώ λέω "λουρκίζω", διότι επίσης γκουγκλίζω. Η Ειρήνη έγραψε "λουρκάρω" που είναι γραμματικά σωστότερο. Και ανακαλύπτω με ενδιαφέρον ότι και ο Νίκελ, που γκουγκλάρει φανατικά, επίσης λουρκίζει.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 7, 2013)

Απορώ πως δεν έχει προτείνει κανείς λουρκάζω (κατά το λουφάζω, που είναι και συγγενές σε νόημα).


----------



## nickel (Jun 8, 2013)

sarant said:


> Οφτόπικ στο νήμα αυτό. Εγώ λέω "λουρκίζω", διότι επίσης γκουγκλίζω. Η Ειρήνη έγραψε "λουρκάρω" που είναι γραμματικά σωστότερο. Και ανακαλύπτω με ενδιαφέρον ότι και ο Νίκελ, που γκουγκλάρει φανατικά, επίσης λουρκίζει.



Το _λουρκίζω_ βρήκες ή τα _γκουγκλίζω_ που έχω επίσης γράψει. Με έχεις πάρει στο λαιμό σου!




Hellegennes said:


> Απορώ πως δεν έχει προτείνει κανείς λουρκάζω (κατά το λουφάζω, που είναι και συγγενές σε νόημα).



Κοίτα όμως και το _ξελουρκίζω_ πόσο ωραία θα θύμιζε το _ξεμυτίζω_.




Irini said:


> Κι εξηγούμαι: Έτσι και κάποιος έχει αντίθετη άποψη από την πλειοψηφία των πολύ ενεργών μελών, κούνια που τον κούναγε. Για ένα μήνυμα που γράφει Χ, μπουλούκι από πάνω-κάτω ίδια μηνύματα που γράφουν Υ. Όποτε δεν συμφωνούμε, δεν διαφωνούμε, σηκώνουμε τα μανίκια και αποδεικνύουμε πως η γλώσσα εύκολα τσακίζει κόκαλα.



Ναι, ε; Αυτό καλό είναι από μια μεριά. Φαντάζεσαι να μαλώναμε (και) αναμεταξύ μας; Όχι πως λείπουν οι προστριβές, όπως σε κάθε πολυπρόσωπο σχήμα. Αλλά με ενδιαφέρει αυτή η εντύπωση που λες ότι δίνουμε. Food for thought….


----------



## daeman (Jun 8, 2013)

πηγή: _Η διχόνοια (Asterix and the Roman Agent)_


----------



## sarant (Jun 8, 2013)

Πρόσεξε κανείς ότι στο δεύτερο καρέ του δεύτερου αποσπάσματος λείπει ένα "μη" από τη φράση του Ζιζάνιους (αν τον λένε έτσι); Θα έπρεπε να λέει "με την υπόσχεση να ΜΗ μας επιτεθείτε".


----------



## daeman (Jun 8, 2013)

Ναι, Νίκο. Τώρα το ξανακοίταζα. 

Για το όνομα:

*Τortuous Convolvulus*

French name : Tullius Détritus
German name : Tullius Destructivus
Dutch name : Cassius Catastrofus
Spanish name : Detritus
Portugese name : Tullius Venenus


Στο παλιό, μετάφραση του Χιόνη, ήταν ο *Βασάνους Αβαστάκτους*.

A definition of trolling.


----------



## nickel (Jun 8, 2013)

Ωραία. Πάρτε κι άλλο ένα μαργαριτάρι που *ανακάλυψε* προ ημερών άλλο μέλος της παρέας (κι αυτό [το μαργαριτάρι] από τη _Διχόνοια_).


----------



## daeman (Jun 8, 2013)

...
Μετάφραση: Ιρένε Μαραντέι. Κάποια σφάλματα μπορεί να είναι και αστοχίες στο λέτερινγκ, όπως αυτό το «ανακάλυψα» αντί για «αποκάλυψα», και μετά ή δεν το είδε άλλο μάτι (το πιθανότερο) ή τσιγκουνεύτηκαν να πετάξουν το φιλμ με το λάθος και να το ξαναφτιάξουν σωστό.

Επειδή αυτό το τεύχος είναι ένα από τα τρία παλιά που μου απόμειναν, κοίταξα και την απόδοση του Αργύρη Χιόνη: 
«Κι εσύ, Μοναρχίξ, με κατηγορείς ότι έδωσα στον Αστερίξ το μυστικό που πρέπει να πηγαίνει μόνο από στόμα Δρυΐδη σ' αυτί Δρυΐδη;»

Ο Χιόνης τον ήξερε τον δρυΐδη, η Μαραντέι τον εκδρουίδισε, τον έκανε δυτικό κι έτσι έμεινε και στα άλλα τεύχη που εξέδωσε η Μαμούθ. Το κι με απόστροφο νομίζω ότι το έβλεπα συχνά εκείνη την εποχή (1989 γράφει το τεύχος), λάθος και τότε, λάθος και τώρα.


Το κρίμα είναι ότι μόνο αυτές οι εκδόσεις κυκλοφορούν πια, οπότε τόσα και τόσα παιδιά βλέπουν τα λάθη. Σε όσα εντρυφήσουν, θα τους μείνουν μια ζωή αυτές οι αστοχίες, και κάτι που έχει ριζώσει στα παιδικά σου χρόνια δύσκολα ξεριζώνεται εντελώς. Ακόμα κι όταν μάθεις το σωστό, στο υποσυνείδητο καραδοκεί εκείνο το λάθος κι όταν δεν προσέχεις, αναδύεται αυτόματα και οδηγεί το χέρι. 


Αλλά γι' αυτά έχουμε άλλο νήμα: Σημειώσεις πάνω σε μια μεταφρασμένη σελίδα του Αστερίξ.


----------



## sarant (Jun 8, 2013)

Θα ήταν μια κοινωνική προσφορά να σκαναριστούν _οι παλιές_ εκδόσεις Αστερίξ και να ανέβουν κάπου.


----------



## daeman (Jun 8, 2013)

...
Τα τρία τεύχη που μου έμειναν, Η διχόνοια, Ο Αστερίξ ολυμπιονίκης και Το χρυσό δρεπάνι, όλα του Χιόνη, τα φωτογραφίζω για μαγιά. Μόνο να μην μπλέξουμε με δικαιώματα.


----------



## SBE (Jun 9, 2013)

ΟΚ, επειδή δυο μέρες δεν είχα χρόνο για υπολογιστή (κι ίσως και τις επόμενες) έχω χάσει επεισόδια και ίσως θα πρέπει να πω τι είδα από τη δική μου σκοπιά. Ή ίσως και να μην πω τίποτα. Αλλά μάλλον έχετε αντιληφθεί ότι δεν γίνεται να μην πω τίποτα. 
Λοιπόν, πρώτον, πολύ συχνά κάνω το δικηγόρο του διαβόλου. Χωρίς να το ανακοινώνω. Αυτό γιατί πιστέυω ότι αν συζητάμε χωρίς να βλέπουμε όλες τις οπτικές γωνίες η συζήτηση είναι βαρετή. Δυστυχώς, αυτή τη συνήθεια την είχα από μικρή, από την εποχή δηλαδή που δεν ήξερα τι είναι ο δικηγόρος του διαβόλου. Έτσι στο σχολείο π.χ. στη συζήτηση για την ένταση της μουσικής είχα αναφέρει τον πως-τον-λενε-τον-ξεχνάω-τώρα μουσικό που έχασε την ακοή του, και δεν εννοώ τον Μπετόβεν. Με αποτέλεσμα να με θεωρούν οι συμμαθητές μου διάφορα που δεν επαναλαμβάνονται. 
Σχετικά με τη λειτουργία των φόρουμ, την άποψή μου την είπα και πολύ θα ήθελα να τη συζητήσουμε κάποια στιγμή κι από κοντά. Νομίζω ότι είπα επίσης ότι δεν έχω κανένα πρόβλημα με το συγκεκριμένο ζήτημα και ότι ήταν εμφανές ότι προσπαθούσα να φέρω στη συζήτηση θέματα που ίσως δεν έχουν ξεκαθαριστεί. Παρεμπιπτόντως, να αναφέρω ότι ίσως βλακωδώς, πιστέυω στη δημόσια συζήτηση στα δημόσια μαγαζιά και δεν έχω στείλει ποτέ κανένα προσωπικό μήνυμα σε κανέναν για οποιαδήποτε διαφωνία. Αν δεν μου αρέσει κάποιο μήνυμα το λέω, δεν τρέχω στον μοντερέιτορ να βγάλει το φίδι από την τρύπα.
Τώρα, δε νομίζω ότι σπαμάρισα κανέναν, κάθε μου μήνυμα ήταν απάντηση σε κάποιο άλλο. Και διαπίστωσα αρκετή αγένεια από πολλούς, άσχετο αν το είπα μόνο στον Ζαζ (κυρίως γιατί αυτός το συνηθίζει). Μπορείτε να διαφωνείτε μαζί μου άμα θέλετε αλλά οι απόψεις μου δεν είναι ούτε πρωτοφανείς, ούτε ουτοπικές, ούτε εκτός θέματος. Αντιλαμβάνομαι ότι η διαχειριστική ομάδα μάλλον είχε πολλές πιέσεις (όχι από μένα) και λυπάμαι που με την πίεση ορισμένοι νόμισαν ότι η καλύτερη αντίδραση είναι το "δεν ακούω, δεν θέλω να ξέρω, το παίζω άγριος".

Και τέλος, μια που ξεκίνησα με ιστορία από το σχολείο, λέω να κλέισω με μια ιστορία από το πανεπιστήμιο. Την πρώτη χρονιά λοιπόν που ήμουνα στο Λονδίνο είχα εκλεγεί στο προεδρείο των ενοίκων της εστίας μου. Όλα πήγαιναν μια χαρά (σχετικά), μέχρι το καλοκαίρι που είτε οι υψηλές θερμοκρασίες, είτε η πολλή δουλειά, κάποιοι δυσαρεστήθηκαν μαζί μου για λόγους που δεν θυμάμαι πλέον, αλλά ίσως κάπου να έχω φυλάξει τα σχετικά, και ξεκίνησε ένας πόλεμος στον πίνακα ανακοινώσεων. Ένα βράδυ λοιπόν, μετά από μια ιδιαίτερα υβριστική για μένα ανακοινωση που είχε από κάτω μεταξύ άλλων και την υπογραφή ενός πολύ καλού φίλου μου, κι ένα γράμμα στη θυρίδα μου από κάποιον εξαγριωμένο γείτονα, είχα καθίσει στο σαλόνι και ήρθαν και μου έπιασαν κουβέντα δυο γείτονες, ένας πακιστανός κι ένας μεξικάνος, αμφότεροι γόνοι πολιτικών οικογενειών. Τους ρώτησα λοιπόν σε ένα σημείο γιατί, γιατί ακόμα κι οι φίλοι με βρίζουν. Η απάντηση τους ήταν ότι έτσι έιναι κάθε θέση που σε βλέπουν οι άλλοι κι ότι η σωστή αντιμετώπιση είναι να μην το παίρνεις προσωπικά. Απλή και γνωστή συμβουλή, που πολύ θα ήθελα να δώσω σε μερικούς εδώ μέσα, ειδικά σε όσους έχουν όνομα από Παλ- που τελειώνει σε -άβρα (εγώ προσπαθώ, αλλά δεν το εφαρμόζω πάντα, γι'αυτό δεν ασχολήθηκα με την πολιτική τελικά). 
Αυτά, και τελικά βγήκε μακρυνάρι κι έχω και δουλειές και θ'αργήσω...


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 9, 2013)

SBE said:


> Αλλά μάλλον έχετε αντιληφθεί ότι δεν γίνεται να μην πω τίποτα.



God forbid.



SBE said:


> Έτσι στο σχολείο π.χ. στη συζήτηση για την ένταση της μουσικής είχα αναφέρει τον πως-τον-λενε-τον-ξεχνάω-τώρα μουσικό που έχασε την ακοή του, και δεν εννοώ τον Μπετόβεν.



Ο Μπετόβεν δεν έχασε την ακοή του, είχε κάποιο επίκτητο πρόβλημα ακοής, που άρχισε να εμφανίζεται μετά τα 25 του και χειροτέρευε με τα χρόνια. Φυσικά μπορούσε να γράφει μουσική, γιατί δεν είναι απαραίτητο να ακούς την νότα για να γράψεις, γράφεις στο μυαλό σου. Όμως δεν μπορούσε πια να παίζει· σταμάτησε κάπου στην ηλικία των 40 ετών.


----------



## nickel (Jun 9, 2013)

Μόνο που νομίζω ότι εννοεί τον Σμέτανα.


----------



## pidyo (Jun 9, 2013)

sarant said:


> Θα ήταν μια κοινωνική προσφορά να σκαναριστούν _οι παλιές_ εκδόσεις Αστερίξ και να ανέβουν κάπου.



Οι καινούριες υπάρχουν πάντως: http://users.sch.gr/vasanagno/comics.html


----------



## SBE (Jun 9, 2013)

Ποιόν Σμέτανα και πράσινα άλογα; Στη Β' γυμνασίου; Τον Τάουνσεντ των Χου, βεβαίως.


----------



## nickel (Jun 9, 2013)

SBE said:


> Τον Τάουνσεντ των Χου, βεβαίως.


Α, καλά. Αυτοί (οι ροκάδες) είναι περίεργο που δεν έχουν κουφαθεί όλοι!

Και γιατί σε θεωρούσαν «οι συμμαθητές [σου] διάφορα που δεν επαναλαμβάνονται»; Θα το καταλάβαινα για τον Σμέτανα. Για τον Τάουνσεντ, γιατί;


----------



## SBE (Jun 9, 2013)

Γιατί η συζήτηση ήταν: γιατί ακούμε μουσική δυνατά. Ε, κι εγώ αντί να υποστηρίξω τη δυνατή μουσική είπα ότι μπορεί να κουφαθείς με τη δυνατή μουσική, παράδειγμα ο Τάουνσεντ. Αυτό το είχα διαβάσει στην εφημερίδα, γι'αυτό το ήξερα. :inno:
Και μια που λέμε για δυνατή μουσική, πριν λίγο καιρό είχα παει με μια φίλη σε ένα καταγώγιο όπου θα έπαιζε ο μικρός της αδερφός. Ο μικρός- που δεν είναι και τόσο μικρός- παίζει μπάσο σε ένα συγκρότημα χαρντ ροκ, παίζει και με κάτι μουρλούς πολυεθνικούς τρας-μεταλάδες, που εμφανίζονται μεταμφιεσμένοι στη σκηνή σαν δαίμονες κι έχουν μεγάλο σουξέ στην Ανατολική Ευρώπη και κάνουν και περιοδείες κάθε τρεις και λίγο και τους έχω δει στο γιουτιούμπ κι είναι τρομαχτικοί και τρισάθλιοι, αλλά έχουν σουξέ (και δεν έχουν πάει ποτέ στη Γιουροβίζιον). Πάμε λοιπόν στην υπόγα και από το σαματά δεν άκουγες τίποτα.:woot: Έρχεται σε μια φάση ο αδερφός της φίλης μου και πιάνουμε κουβέντα η οποία ήταν κυρίως με νοήματα και διαβάζοντας τα χείλη. Και τον ρωτάω σε μια στιγμή πώς αντέχει τη φασαρία, και κάνει πίσω τη μακριά κόμη με τα μπουκλάκια (το παιδί είναι κάργα γκοθ) και μου δείχνει τις ωτοασπίδες.  Ε, έβαλα κι εγώ ωτοασπίδες κι απόλαυσα τη μουσική- ήταν καλοί, κι είχανε και θαυμάστριες που τους πετάγανε διάφορα ενδυματολογικά στοιχεία.


----------



## pontios (Jun 10, 2013)

Αυτή η συζήτηση μου θύμισε μια συναυλία που είχα την ατυχία να παρακολουθήσω (ή μάλλον, να ακούσω) στη Μελβούρνη, σε ένα κλειστό χώρο του τένις, όπου η μουσική ήταν τόσο δυνατή που δεν κατάφερνα να διακρίνω τις νότες που έβγαιναν από τις κιθάρες, ούτε τη φωνή του τραγουδιστή.
Είχα την προνοητικότητα να πάρω μαζί μου μαλλί βαμβάκι, και έχωσα ένα στουπί σε κάθε αυτί, αλλά προς έκπληξή μου, η μουσική συνέχιζε να είναι δυνατή και διαστρεβλωμένη.
Στη συνέχεια, αφού έβαλα τα χέρια μου στα αυτιά μου - οι ήχοι άρχισαν να γίνονται, επί τέλους, υποφερτοί και καθαροί - άρχισα να ακούω μουσική, αντί θόρυβο!
Θα φαινόμουνα λίγο περίεργος - πάντως, άκουγα μουσική (και έχω την ακοή μου). :)

Αυτοί πώς αντέχουν; - το τύμπανο του αυτιού τους θα πρέπει να είναι κατασκευασμένο από χυτοσίδηρο.

Το περίεργο ήταν ότι υπήρχε ένας τεχνικός, ο οποίος είχε μια πλήρη σειρά εξοπλισμού - όπως παλμογράφους και ήχου μίξερ, ισοσταθμιστές κλπ.. - και τον έβλεπα να κάνει όλες τις αναγκαίες ρυθμίσεις - αλλά ήταν απλά ένα χάσιμο χρόνου και προσπάθειας, από την πλευρά του, λόγω της υπερβολικά δυνατής μουσικής (η δυνατή μουσική μπορεί να έβγαινε καθαρή και χωρίς στρεβλώσεις, από τεχνική άποψη, όμως διαστρεβλωνόταν μέσα στο ανθρώπινο αυτί).


----------



## cougr (Jun 10, 2013)

Whoa! A couple of years ago I was at the Motley Crue concert at the Rod Laver and what you've written describes and captures my experience and sentiments to a tee!


----------



## Zazula (Jun 11, 2013)

Επειδή στη Λεξιλογία πράγματι καλό είναι οι λέξεις να έχουν τη σημασία τους, κι επειδή για μένα γράφτηκε ότι συνηθίζω να εκφράζομαι με αγένεια, ας μιλήσουμε με ακριβολογία για τη χρησιμοποιούμενη ορολογία: Ο τρόπος με τον οποίον ενίοτε λειτουργώ δεν είναι «αγένεια», αλλά «ωμή ευθύτητα». Η μοναδική περίπτωση μη-μπαναρισμένου μέλους μας που εκφράστηκε με γνήσια αγένεια έχει καταγραφεί στις 7 Μαρτίου 2013, στις εξίμισι το απόγευμα, όταν ένα «μέλος με συχνή παρουσία» εκτόξευσε τη γνωστή γενετήσια παραίνεση προς άλλο μέλος· επομένως το μοναδικό μέχρι στιγμής μέλος της Λεξιλογίας το οποίο έχει φερθεί με αντικειμενική αγένεια είναι το συγκεκριμένο — και τυγχάνει να είναι η SBE.

Στο ίδιο πλαίσιο της ακριβολογίας, ας εξετάσουμε τώρα και τον όρο «συνήγορος του διαβόλου». Η συγκεκριμένη τεχνική είναι εξαιρετικά χρήσιμη σε πλήθος περιπτώσεων: η διερεύνηση worst-case scenarios, η ανάλυση SWOT και η αξιολόγηση εναλλακτικών επιλογών είναι μόνον ορισμένες απ’ αυτές. Βέβαια, σε αυτές τις περιπτώσεις χρησιμοποιείται παραγωγικά και με στόχο την πληρέστερη κατά περίπτωση ανάλυση· όταν όμως η τακτική τού να κάνει κάποιος τον συνήγορο του διαβόλου ακολουθείται καθ’ έξη και κατ’ εξακολούθηση και ασχέτως περικειμένου και αντικειμένου, τότε παύει να αποτελεί εκδήλωση αληθινού ενδιαφέροντος για τη διενεργούμενη συζήτηση και γίνεται απλώς ένα μοτίβο μηχανικής συμπεριφοράς που αποκαλύπτει τις ανασφάλειες του ατόμου.

Επειδή στο παρόν νήμα έχει τεθεί το ερώτημα αν ένα τέτοιο άτομο είναι τρολ, πρέπει να ειπωθεί ότι (παρότι, όπως και στην περίπτωση του τρολ, έτσι κι εδώ το άτομο εκείνο που απεγνωσμένα επαιτεί είναι συνδιαλεκτικά χάδια) υπάρχει άλλος όρος (είπαμε: ακριβολογία!) για την εν λόγω συμπεριφορά, και είναι αυτός. Η εξέταση μιας τυπικής περίπτωσης είναι εξόχως διαφωτιστική για το πώς φτάνουμε εκεί: Το παιδί στην ηλικία που αποζητά την αποδοχή από τους «σημαντικούς άλλους» επιλέγει ως πρωταρχική τακτική επιβίωσης την επίδειξη της νοημοσύνης του, επειδή αφενός αυτό διακρίνει στο πρόσωπο κύρους που λειτουργεί ως πρότυπό του κι αφετέρου βιώνει αρκετά νωρίς την αναγνώριση της δικής του νοημοσύνης από το περιβάλλον του· έχει επίσης διαπιστώσει ότι η ανάδειξη μη-προφανών όψεων ενός θέματος και/ή η υποστήριξη της μη-μέινστριμ άποψης θεωρούνται σε ένα μη-στερεοτυπικό περιβάλλον ευρυμάθειας δηλωτικότερες της νοημοσύνης, οπότε έχει κίνητρο να κάνει τον συνήγορο του διαβόλου· όταν ωστόσο βρίσκεται αντιμέτωπο με την πρόκληση του να γίνει αποδεκτό στο πρώτο ανταγωνιστικό περιβάλλον εκτός οικογένειας (δηλ. στο σχολείο) δεν νιώθει πως τα καταφέρνει στο εύρος και την ένταση που θα ήθελε οπότε κυριεύεται από την ανάγκη να στηρίξει την αυτοεκτίμησή του τεχνητά, κι εδώ η διαπίστωση «εγώ μπορώ να δείχνω στους άλλους μη-αντιληπτές από εκείνους όψεις ενός θέματος» λειτουργεί τονωτικά για τη φαινομενική του αυτοεκτίμηση· στα επόμενα πεδία όπου δοκιμάζεται ο βαθμός αποδοχής του ατόμου από το περιβάλλον του (φίλοι, σπουδές, σχέσεις, δουλειά κλπ) εμφανίζεται (επαναλαμβανόμενα, ώσπου γίνεται αποδεκτή ως αδιαμφισβήτητη αλήθεια) η συνειδητοποίηση ότι τα πράγματα όσον αφορά την επιδιωκόμενη αποδοχή μπορεί να μην έρχονται πάντα όπως τα θέλουμε, αλλά το βέβαιο είναι ότι αν κάνουμε τον συνήγορο του διαβόλου θα εισπράξουμε σε κάθε περίπτωση (λόγω της προδιαγεγραμμένης και προβλέψιμης αντίδρασης των άλλων) τα συνδιαλεκτικά χάδια που κάθε άτομο αποζητά για την επιβεβαίωσή του· οι τυχόν διαψεύσεις των προσδοκιών για αποδοχή σε συνδυασμό με απογοητεύσεις και/ή ματαιώσεις καθιστούν επιτακτικότερη την ανάγκη του ατόμου να ξορκίσει την αυτοαμφιβήτηση και να θωρακίσει την αίσθηση αυτοαξίας του και, επειδή έχει την πεποίθηση ότι οι τρεις όψεις του εαυτού του (πραγματικός, δεοντικός, ιδεατός) μπορούν στη δική του περίπτωση να ταυτιστούν σε ένα εξιδανικευμένο πρότυπο οξύνοιας και ορθολογισμού, υιοθετεί το συγκεκριμένο προσωπείο τροφοδοτώντας το με συστηματική συνηγορία του διαβόλου· εντωμεταξύ η συμπεριφορά αυτή αναπόφευκτα πλήττει τη δυνατότητα του ατόμου να δημιουργεί και να συντηρεί αληθινά ουσιαστικές και βαθιά αυτοαποκαλυπτικές σχέσεις (πράγμα που ωστόσο συμβαίνει με τους περισσότερους ανθρώπους — δεν είναι δική του αποκλειστικότητα) και, προκειμένου να ισορροπήσει και να συνεχίσει να επιβιώνει αδιαφορώντας πλέον για το αν γίνεται αποδεκτό (κι απλώς εκβιάζοντας την αναγνώριση των άλλων με τη μορφή συνδιαλεκτικών χαδιών ως αντίδραση στον ρόλο που παίζει), διαμορφώνει ναρκισσιστικά υψηλά επίπεδα αυτοεκτίμησης όπου η συνηγορία του διαβόλου εκφυλίζεται σε εμμονικό αυτοσκοπό, χωρίς πλέον να ενδιαφέρει πραγματικά η δυνητική χρησιμότητά της, και ο φαύλος κύκλος συνεχίζεται αέναα. Το σενάριο αυτό δεν είναι ασύνηθες, αν και ο κανόνας είναι ότι στη φάση όπου γίνεται η αποτίμηση των τριών όψεων του εαυτού του το άτομο, ανάλογα με την εσωτερική του αίσθηση περί αξίας και ικανοτήτων του (επειδή κατά κανόνα στο ένα απ’ τα δύο θα νιώθει πως υστερεί), θα οδηγηθεί σε κάποια εκ των φαινομενικών αυτοεκτιμήσεων τύπου Ι και ΙΙ.


Με την ευκαιρία, ας πω και κάτι για το σχόλιο που έκανε η Irini ότι: «Έτσι και κάποιος έχει αντίθετη άποψη από την πλειοψηφία των πολύ ενεργών μελών, κούνια που τον κούναγε. Για ένα μήνυμα που γράφει Χ, μπουλούκι από πάνω-κάτω ίδια μηνύματα που γράφουν Υ.» Υπό κανονικές συνθήκες, όταν κάποιος (όποιος και να ’ναι αυτός) έχει διαφορετική άποψη για κάτι που ειπώθηκε, μπαίνει και την γράφει. Εάν εκείνος που διατύπωσε την αρχική άποψη συνεχίζει να την υποστηρίζει (που συχνά έχει κάθε εύλογο λόγο να το κάνει, εφόσον δεν έχει πειστεί), είναι εξίσου εύλογο και δίκαιο (αν και ο άλλος δεν νιώθει πως πείστηκε) να συνεχιστεί η ανταλλαγή επιχειρημάτων. Βέβαια, άλλο πράγμα είναι η επιχειρηματολογία κι άλλο η στείρα αντιπαράθεση και/ή η διένεξη, αλλά ελπίζω ότι οι περισσότεροι είμαστε αρκετά ώριμοι και συγκροτημένοι ώστε να μπορούμε να διακρίνουμε τη διαφορά. Ωστόσο, είναι άδικο να απαιτούμε από τα υπόλοιπα μέλη (είτε είναι παλιοί είτε νέοι, είτε έχουν διαχειριστικό ρόλο είτε όχι, είτε συμμετέχουν στην ιδιοκτησία τού φόρουμ είτε όχι) να μην λένε τη δική τους άποψη επειδή μπορεί ενδεχομένως να εκληφθεί πως πάνε (σε διατεταγμένη αποστολή) να φιμώσουν ή να εξουδετερώσουν την άλλη άποψη. _*Όσο δικαίωμα έχει ο καθείς στη δική του άποψη, άλλο τόσο δικαίωμα έχει και ένας διαχειριστής ή συντονιστής ή ιδιοκτήτης στη δική του.*_ Και η ιστορία της Λεξιλογίας έχει μέχρι σήμερα αποδείξει επανειλημμένα ότι η άποψη κάποιου που βρίσκεται σε πιο “προνομιούχα” θέση δεν επιχειρείται ποτέ να παρουσιαστεί ως σημαντικότερη ή πιο βαρύνουσα σε σχέση ακόμη και με οποιαδήποτε άλλη άποψη — τα όποια επιχειρήματα παραθέτει ο καθείς (και η σχετική βαρύτητά τους) στοιχειοθετούνται πάντα με πράγματα όπως λ.χ. προσωπικές εμπειρίες, υπόβαθρο, γνώσεις, βιώματα κττ. Δεν πέφτει ποτέ “γραμμή” να μπει «μπουλούκι που θα γράφει πάνω-κάτω τα ίδια». Αλλά κι απ' την άλλη, μήπως δηλαδή θα ήταν καλύτερο το αντίθετο, το να πέφτει το βάρος σε έναν μόνον από εμάς για να μιλά και εξ ονόματος των υπολοίπων; Αφού οι προσωπικές μας απόψεις κάθε άλλο παρά ταυτίζονται κατά κανόνα!

Τώρα, αν βρεθεί κάποια στιγμή κι ένα θέμα όπου υπάρχει μια σχετική σύμπνοια μεταξύ μας, ε κακό είναι αυτό; Ή πρέπει οπωσδήποτε να είναι ύποπτο; Φίλοι μου, η Λεξιλογία έχει δώδεκα ιδιοκτήτες που είμαστε πολύ, μα πάρα πολύ, διαφορετικοί μεταξύ μας — και στην όψη, και στην κόψη, και στην άποψη. Και το φόρουμ είναι πια τόσο μεγάλο και σύνθετο, ώστε κανένας μας δεν μπορεί πλέον να έχει την πλήρη εικόνα του. Αλλά, κι απ’ την άλλη, κανένα μέλος δεν μπορεί να γνωρίζει όλα όσα συνολικά γνωρίζει η ιδιοκτησιακή ομάδα (ΙΟ) και να έχει τη συνολική εικόνα του φόρουμ όπως την έχει συλλογικά η ΙΟ του φόρουμ. Όμως, γιατί να φωτογραφίζουμε συγκεκριμένα την ΙΟ; Στο θέμα που μας απασχόλησε (και με αφορμή το οποίο έγινε η προαναφερθείσα γενίκευση από την Irini, αν και προσωπικά διατηρώ σοβαρές επιφυλάξεις για το εάν μια τέτοια υπόθεση επιβεβαιώνεται διαχρονικά και σε κάθε περίπτωση), δεν απάντησαν και άλλα μέλη εκφράζοντας την ίδια άποψη με ιδιοκτήτες; Γιατί λοιπόν φάνηκε σε κάποιους σαν να γινόταν να κάποιου είδους συντονισμένη επίθεση εναντίον της “άλλης” άποψης; Να σας πω αμέσως το γιατί:

Στο συγκεκριμένο θέμα υπήρξε συστηματική καταστροφή κάθε πιθανότητας να γίνει συζήτηση του αρχικά τεθέντος ερωτήματος επειδή ένα μέλος ήθελε η συζήτηση να πάει συγκεκριμένα κάπου. Υπήρξαν 28 απαντήσεις από διάφορα μέλη, αλλά το πράγμα επανερχόταν συνεχώς χωρίς να προστίθεται κάτι νέο — και, δυστυχώς, όχι προς την κατεύθυνση όπου θα εξυπηρετείτο το θεμελιώδες ζήτημα που ’χε τεθεί προς συζήτηση, και το οποίο θυμίζω ήταν: Με δεδομένο ότι το στάτους της Λεξιλογίας είναι αυτό κι αυτό, συμφωνείτε ή διαφωνείτε με τη συμμετοχή — και γιατί; Έτσι, ακόμη πιο δυστυχώς, καταλήξαμε στο να μείνουν ασχολίαστες και χωρίς συζήτηση οι δύο βασικές απόψεις: Της ΙΟ (που είναι υπέρ της συμμετοχής, για λόγους που εξηγήθηκαν) και του sarant (που ανέφερε ότι το θεωρεί χυδαία εμπορικό εγχείρημα και γι’ αυτό επέλεξε να μείνει εκτός της ΙΟ). Εντωμεταξύ το νήμα γέμιζε διαρκώς από απαντήσεις που στα μάτια κάποιου τρίτου εύλογα θα ’διναν την εικόνα “συντονισμένης επίθεσης” κι επομένως θα έδιναν δίκιο στην αντίθετη άποψη όχι όμως επί τη βάσει των επιχειρημάτων της αλλ’ απλώς και μόνον στη λογική πως «για να δέχεται τέτοια “σφοδρή” επίθεση, κάποιο δίκιο θα ’χει»… Όμως ούτε σφοδρή επίθεση υπήρξε, ούτε τίποτα τέτοιο — απλώς αντίλογος στο κόλλημα. Αγνοώντας τη βασική αρχή πως κάτι τέτοιο είναι μάταιο κι άρα καταδικασμένο σε αποτυχία εξαρχής. Οπότε ναι, λάθος μας.


----------



## sarant (Jun 11, 2013)

Εντυπωσιακό σεντόνι που ανακινεί ένα θέμα που έχει εδώ και δυο-τρεις μέρες πάψει να συζητιέται (και δυο-τρεις μέρες είναι πολύς χρόνος στα φόρουμ) και κινδυνεύει να ανοίξει νέο κύκλο συζήτησης, σε βαθμό που προσωπικά απορώ ποιος είναι ο στόχος της ανακίνησης -να μη μείνει καμιά μπηχτή αναπάντητη ή να γίνει πάλι μπάχαλο; Τέλος πάντων, αυτά θα τα βρουν οι εμπλεκόμενοι.

Επειδή όμως έγινε αναφορά και στο άτομό μου, έχω να πω ότι η διατύπωση "επέλεξε να μείνει εκτός της ΙΟ" είναι κατά τη γνώμη μου ανακριβής (ή έστω ασαφής). Εγώ θα χρησιμοποιούσα άλλο ρήμα π.χ. να αποχωρήσει από την ΙΟ ή να μην είναι πλέον μέλος της ΙΟ.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 11, 2013)

Πάντως είναι πολύ κρίμα που έχουμε φτάσει να σπαταλάμε τόσο χρόνο για να λέμε τα αυτονόητα. Μόνο για την ανάγνωση του παραπάνω κειμένου θέλει κανείς 5 λεπτά, πόσο μάλλον για την συγγραφή του.

Νίκο, ήσουν μέλος της ΙΟ; Δεν το γνώριζα. Πότε αποχώρησες, αν επιτρέπεται;

Υποθέτω ότι το σεντόνι άργησε γιατί δεν είχε βρει μέχρι τώρα τον χρόνο να γράψει αυτά που ήθελε και του βγήκαν μαζεμένα, τώρα.


----------



## sarant (Jun 11, 2013)

Δεν είχε πουθενά ανακοινωθεί η σύνθεσή της, απ'όσο ξέρω. Σου απάντησα κατιδίαν.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 11, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> Νίκο, ήσουν μέλος της ΙΟ; Δεν το γνώριζα. Πότε αποχώρησες, αν επιτρέπεται;


Hellegennes, το εν λόγω στοιχείο το είχε δημοσιοποιήσει ο ίδιος ο sarant εδώ: http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?13406-2%CE%B7-%CE%A3%CF%85%CE%BD%CE%AC%CE%BD%CF%84%CE%B7%CF%83%CE%B7-%CE%B3%CE%B9%CE%B1-%CF%84%CE%B7-%CE%9C%CE%B5%CF%84%CE%AC%CF%86%CF%81%CE%B1%CF%83%CE%B7-(31-%CE%9C%CE%B1%CE%90%CE%BF%CF%85-2013-18-30-22-30-%CF%83%CF%84%CE%B7%CE%BD-%CE%91%CE%AF%CE%B8%CE%BF%CF%85%CF%83%CE%B1-%CE%9B%CF%8C%CE%B3%CE%BF%CF%85-%CF%84%CE%B7%CF%82-%CE%A3%CF%84%CE%BF%CE%AC%CF%82-%CF%84%CE%BF%CF%85-%CE%92%CE%B9%CE%B2%CE%BB%CE%AF%CE%BF%CF%85-%CE%91%CE%B8%CE%AE%CE%BD%CE%B1)&p=190283#post190283.


----------



## SBE (Jun 11, 2013)

Ζαζ, δεν ξέρω ποιά είναι η ταρίφα στην Ελλάδα, αλλά 100 ευρώ θα πρέπει να καλύπτουν την αμοιβή για την ψυχανάλυση. Στείλε με προσωπικό τον αριθμό λογαριασμού σου να στα στείλω.


----------



## bernardina (Aug 9, 2013)

Ο Ίνκι για τα τρολ. Με ενδιαφέροντα στοιχεία. Και μπόνους γιουτιουμπάκι Ρόξι Μιούζικ. Γι_ε_α! ;)


----------



## AoratiMelani (Aug 10, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> Για να είναι κάποιος τρολ, πρέπει να έχει διάθεση να τρολάρει. Αυτό είναι βασικό σημείο του ορισμού.


Είναι όντως; 

Ξέρω τι εννοείς βέβαια, και προφανώς όποιος τρολάρει σκόπιμα είναι εξ ορισμού τρολ, αλλά και όποιος το κάνει ασυναίσθητα μπορεί επίσης να είναι τρολ, αν το κάνει αρκετά συχνά και όχι περιστασιακά. Ενδεχομένως να του βγαίνει αυθόρμητα, είτε λόγω χαρακτήρα είτε λόγω βασικών διαφωνιών με τα περισσότερα μέλη του φόρουμ - δεν έχει σημασία όμως ο λόγος, σημασία έχει ότι αν το κάνει αρκετά συχνά, είναι τρολ, είτε το ξέρει/θέλει είτε όχι.


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 10, 2013)

Εννοείς αυτόν που ηθελημένα ή μη καταστρέφει συζητήσεις; Προσωπικά δεν θα χρησιμοποιούσα την λέξη _τρολ_, γιατί όπως το βλέπω εγώ προϋποθέτει εμπαιγμό. Ο σκοπός δεν είναι απαραίτητα η διασκέδαση του τρολ, μπορεί να είναι ο "επαγγελματικός" αποπροσανατολισμός της συζήτησης, η επίκληση επιχειρημάτων που αποτελούν λογικές πλάνες και γενικά η συνειδητή προσπάθεια να μην υπάρχει σοβαρός διάλογος. Τον άλλον, που δεν το κάνει υστερόβουλα, νομίζω πως θα τον χαρακτήριζα αλλιώς.


----------

